# Your daily reading



## kid hustlr (6 March 2016)

What's everyone out there doing each day to keep in touch with the market? 

As of now I read Zer0 hedge each morning to find out what happened overnight but apart from that I don't have many 'go to' resources.

Now I must say reading too many things I feel clouds my judgement so I'm not looking for a huge amount of references, but if others out there could suggest a couple of people to follow on Twitter or a daily blog or something for what's going on in Aussie/international markets it would be great to hear them!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 March 2016)

*highlanlad*'s pre market wrap used to be excellent.  (Hotcopper).

He doesn't do it any more, but does provide a midday summary worth reading.  He's very in tune with Aussie equities market.


----------



## Goldy (13 July 2016)

I go here https://goldsilver.com/industry-news/?page=1 to check last news in finance/investing/gold/market news


----------



## kashtrade (15 August 2016)

I read Bloomberg & Motley Fool.
Now I get updated with real time news & created my watchlist of the stocks I read about daily & follow over here


----------

